# green terror



## Lex (Oct 17, 2004)

i just got a green terro, im just curious as to how fast they generally grow... hes 102 inches right now and VERY active, attacks the flakes as soon as i drop them in...

so does the 1 inch per month apply here to the terrors, or do they have a different growth rate?


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

That's a huge green terror!

I've found mine hits bursts of growth then slows down, then bursts again. I'd say between .5 inch per month to 1 inch per month should be about what you can expect.

I'd suggest cichlid pellets instead of tropical fish flakes if I were you. The pellets float so they don't end up in your gravel f*cking with your water parameters.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

> hes 102 inches right now and VERY active










i think u mean 1-2"


----------



## Lex (Oct 17, 2004)

HAHA...yeah, sorry, 1-2 inches...

ok, thats about what i thought, just wanted to confirm...

im gonna buy some pellets next time im at the lfs then... thanks for the advice and the amazingly quick replies...


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

What's the max size of one? 12-14"?


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

on a good month they might grow 1/2" a month. figure about 1/4-1/2" a month on average. and males max out at 10-12"(very rare) and females get about 8-9".


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

a 3" GT will grow 1/4" a month or less from there on IME. I imagine that by the time they're 6" they'll hardly grow at all, but I haven't kept any to that size. Slow growing fish.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

When do their colors start coming through strongly? Mine is about 3.5 inches and still a bit dull looking


----------



## Lex (Oct 17, 2004)

how big does he have to be before i can feed this badboy live fish, like guppys? is your 3.5 incher able to eat live fish yet elTwitcho?


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

here is mine about 3.5 also and is taking feeders down already!


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Awesome fish nike, the fins and gravel match which is really cool.

Here's mine as of a few hours ago, still waiting for his colors to really start coming in, but he's coming along not too bad


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

both of yours are very nice









My little guy is only 3" and he eats convict fry


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

The coloration on that guy is excellent dude


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

thanx man. those pics honestly make him look like crap though... fuckin flash


----------



## Lex (Oct 17, 2004)

heres a pic of mine...i got him yesterday...hes not as sweet looking as the ones you guys have posted, but hes not as big either, only 1-2 inches...


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

That's pretty good coloration for that size lex, very good even. This was mine when I first bought him at about 1.5 inches, ugly as sin. Can you believe I named this picture "GT Colors"


----------



## Lex (Oct 17, 2004)

thanks...im pretty excited here, this is my FIRST fish ever in a filtered tank...


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

well since everone is showing pics of their GT's as babys I guess its time for me to do some owning








just under 2"

















and you wont be disapointed w/ these guys. they are great


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

lol, god mine was ugly. I wasn't even sure he was a GT the first time around. Had to double check the body shape and scale patterns because there were no friggin colors to speak of


----------



## SirOneEighty (Nov 20, 2004)

I got mine a month ago, and he has never shown anyhting less thatn spectacular color. My camera is not here at the moment, so I can't show you all up.. j/k Mine has brilliant blue on his scales, they seem to glow, and the Yellow tipped fins just set it off. He is only about 2.5-3".


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

awesome fish guys







this is my first GT and glad to see these pics for comparison. I am noticing that they all seem to have a type of humeral spot in the center of them like kinda like Caribas lol

so who out there has the biggest GT







please share a pic with us







I know this isn't my thread sorry







but to lazy to start another thread


----------



## spawnie9600 (Nov 15, 2004)

i was 102 thats insane, do you live near a waste plant or something
make sure you edit your posts if you mess up


----------



## Dovii Kid (Mar 25, 2004)

lemmywinks said:


> \males max out at 10-12"(very rare)
> [snapback]793103[/snapback]​


I always thought they max'd out @ 12" to until I seen a 14" + male at an LFS in Indianapolis......BTW the LFS is called "The Reef"....That fish was so beautiful







. To bad it wasnt for sale


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

I can barely comprehend a 14" GT. Was it a pretty aggressive fish, ruling the pecking order with similar-sized CAs, or was it by itself/with small fish?


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Since we are showing pic's here's mine


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Black light or did you play with the colors in photoshop?


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

damn thats a beefy GT


----------



## SirOneEighty (Nov 20, 2004)

GT is definately a little plump. What lighting was that? Purple fins look neat-though unnatural ;-). Ha.


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

cool looking GT


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Not sure why it came out that way. He was really close to the top near the light is all.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Dovii Kid said:


> I always thought they max'd out @ 12" to until I seen a 14" + male at an LFS in Indianapolis......BTW the LFS is called "The Reef"....That fish was so beautiful
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no f*cking way was it that big. they dont even get that big in the wild







sure it wasnt 12"?


----------



## Dovii Kid (Mar 25, 2004)

piranha45 said:


> I can barely comprehend a 14" GT. Was it a pretty aggressive fish, ruling the pecking order with similar-sized CAs, or was it by itself/with small fish?
> [snapback]793751[/snapback]​


It was in a large tank, Im guessing 300gals or larger. It was actually very mellow, but the Oscars in there seemed to move out of his way







. The other tankmates were a couple large oscars, pacu, and a large Pim of some kind..

Ill be in that area sometime next week to pick up my umbees and Ill stop by and get some pics...

BTW the fish was absolutely beautiful


----------



## Dovii Kid (Mar 25, 2004)

lemmywinks said:


> no f*cking way was it that big. they dont even get that big in the wild
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was a big mother [email protected]#k#r :laugh: .


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Nicest Green Terror I ever saw was an 8 incher that could easily have given any of the ones I've seen online a run for their money. The really depressing thing was that it was a huge bastard the lfs just wanted to get rid of and it's price was FOUR DOLLARS!!

I almost considered bringing it home in my 20 gallon until I could get a bigger tank


----------



## bulldog0404 (Mar 28, 2004)

here is my GT
got him at 3" and it only took him a year and a half to reach 10"


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

props to bulldog on getting it to grow that fast... wow. You happen to know what pH your water usually is?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I'm wondering how much temperature affects this, they do seem to prefer warmer water.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I think I'll turn this into a "show your GT" thread (seriously) once the discussion has worn out. Here is my pair, only 3 inches!!!

The male:


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

And his lady friend...


----------



## bulldog0404 (Mar 28, 2004)

that GT is just special he grew amazingly fast while another GT that i got at the same time as that one is only half the size
ph is 7.2. pretty nuetral
i just feed a lot, two to three times a day of hikari gold. it really gets them growing


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

bulldog0404 said:


> that GT is just special he grew amazingly fast while another GT that i got at the same time as that one is only half the size
> ph is 7.2. pretty nuetral
> i just feed a lot, two to three times a day of hikari gold. it really gets them growing
> [snapback]802850[/snapback]​


I've seen the same thing regarding feeding. My Green Terror has probably been growing at least double if not triple the rate he was growing before since I started feeding him every time I come into my room and he looks hungry. Usually works out to 2-3 feedings per day and he's put on size like crazy.


----------



## Lex (Oct 17, 2004)

really... im gonna have to start doing that... right now i feed mine when i wake up and sometime in the middle of the day or afternoon...gonna have to up that from 2 times a day now...


----------



## unxchange (Mar 4, 2003)

my GT in the bag. got him last year.


----------



## unxchange (Mar 4, 2003)

Again out of the bag.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Beautiful GT. you have any other pics of the carpintis?


----------



## unxchange (Mar 4, 2003)

This is not the same texas as the one in the bag above.

the one in the bag is the one on the right hand side.


----------

